# Incontro Gazidis-UEFA. Gli aggiornamenti.



## Toby rosso nero (11 Gennaio 2019)

*Incontro Gazidis-UEFA concluso. Gli aggiornamenti.*

Aggiornamenti da Peppe di Stefano sull'incontro avvenuto tra Gazidis e UEFA.

E' stato un incontro informale, dove si è cercato di evitare lo scontro al TAS. Gazidis ha ribadito che la nuova società è forte e con ampia disponibilità economica, che paga un triennio gestito da altri. Incontro utile per trovare una mediazione.

*Sempre secondo Sky, l'incontro tra il Milan e la Uefa di oggi non avrà degli effetti riguardo il calciomercato invernale. Gli effetti si vedranno successivamente.*

*Gazzetta: Incontro finito. Confermate le notizie di SKY, si è cercato solo un principio di mediazione.
Obiettivo è quello di evitare lo scontro frontale al TAS. Arrivare a Losanna con un principio di accordo potrebbe rendere più disteso il clima, che altrimenti rischia di diventare incandescente.*

-----------------

Notizie precedenti

Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola oggi, 11 gennaio, oggi in Uefa ci sarà il solo Gazidis. Non ci sarà Scaroni nè gli avvocati di Elliott. Si terrà un confronto tra le parti. Si parlerà di temi urgenti e l'AD cercherà di capire quelli che sono i margini di manovra sul mercato di gennaio. Gazidis poi ribadirà che il club rossonero vuole più tempo per raggiungere il pareggio di bilancio.

Il MIlan non ha intenzione di fare guerre contro la Uefa. Ma andrà comunque al TAS, dove il ricorso potrebbe trasformarsi in nuove regole Uefa.

Gazidis non vuole la guerra alla Uefa e non cerca alleati per farla. Preferisce la diplomazia.

Anche Il Corriere della Sera conferma che il Milan non ha intenzione di fare nessuna guerra con la Uefa. Elliott vuole dialogare, restando all'interno delle regole vigenti. Il dialogo con l'Uefa proseguirà parallelamente al ricorso al TAS, che prenderà una decisione in 3-6 mesi. Il ricorso al TAS potrebbe portare ad uno sconto della multa.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (11 Gennaio 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Aggiornamenti da Peppe di Stefano sull'incontro avvenuto tra Gazidis e UEFA.
> 
> E' stato un incontro informale, dove si è cercato di evitare il ricorso al TAS. Gazidis ha ribadito che la nuova società è forte e con ampie disponibilità economica, che paga un triennio gestito da altri. Incontro utile per trovare una mediazione.
> 
> ...



Mi sa che è finito tutto qui. LOL.


----------



## Super_Lollo (11 Gennaio 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Aggiornamenti da Peppe di Stefano sull'incontro avvenuto tra Gazidis e UEFA.
> 
> E' stato un incontro informale, dove si è cercato di evitare il ricorso al TAS. Gazidis ha ribadito che la nuova società è forte e con ampie disponibilità economica, che paga un triennio gestito da altri. Incontro utile per trovare una mediazione.
> 
> ...



Per me..... filtra Peppinismo


----------



## Jackdvmilan (11 Gennaio 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Aggiornamenti da Peppe di Stefano sull'incontro avvenuto tra Gazidis e UEFA.
> 
> E' stato un incontro informale, dove si è cercato di evitare il ricorso al TAS. Gazidis ha ribadito che la nuova società è forte e con ampie disponibilità economica, che paga un triennio gestito da altri. Incontro utile per trovare una mediazione.
> 
> ...



E quindi??


----------



## Wetter (11 Gennaio 2019)

Il voler cercare la diplomazia sembra molto un:"Non fate arrabbiare Elliott che altrimenti con i suoi legali potrebbe scatenare un inferno per il FPF e la Uefa".Poi magari mi sbaglio eh,però sembra una roba del genere


----------



## Toby rosso nero (11 Gennaio 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Aggiornamenti da Peppe di Stefano sull'incontro avvenuto tra Gazidis e UEFA.
> 
> E' stato un incontro informale, dove si è cercato di evitare il ricorso al TAS. Gazidis ha ribadito che la nuova società è forte e con ampia disponibilità economica, che paga un triennio gestito da altri. Incontro utile per trovare una mediazione.
> 
> ...


*
Gazzetta: Incontro finito. Confermate le notizie di SKY, si è cercato solo un principio di mediazione.
Obiettivo è quello di evitare lo scontro frontale al TAS. Arrivare a Losanna con un principio di accordo potrebbe rendere più disteso il clima, che altrimenti rischia di diventare incandescente.*


----------



## admin (11 Gennaio 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Aggiornamenti da Peppe di Stefano sull'incontro avvenuto tra Gazidis e UEFA.
> 
> E' stato un incontro informale, dove si è cercato di evitare lo scontro al TAS. Gazidis ha ribadito che la nuova società è forte e con ampia disponibilità economica, che paga un triennio gestito da altri. Incontro utile per trovare una mediazione.
> 
> ...




Confermate le news della mattinata. Vediamo come va a finire


----------



## Milanforever26 (11 Gennaio 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *
> Gazzetta: Incontro finito. Confermate le notizie di SKY, si è cercato solo un principio di mediazione.
> Obiettivo è quello di evitare lo scontro frontale al TAS. Arrivare a Losanna con un principio di accordo potrebbe rendere più disteso il clima, che altrimenti rischia di diventare incandescente.*



Ovvio che il Milan non ha intenzione di fare guerre...ma nemmeno rinuncerà ai suoi piani di rinascita accettando ridicole imposzioni che rendono IMPOSSIBILE la crescita di un club


----------



## Aron (11 Gennaio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Confermate le news della mattinata. Vediamo come va a finire



Ci vorrebbe qualche dichiarazione ufficiale di Gazidis, sempre che voglia/possa uscire dal ruolo di ectoplasma.


----------



## Mic (11 Gennaio 2019)

Ragazzi comunque ad usare la logica sono loro che hanno paura di noi e del ricorso.
Scusate ma fino a prova contraria, fossero sicuri della loro posizione al Tas,
non cercherebbero alcun “patto”.


----------



## mabadi (11 Gennaio 2019)

sì ma il mercato chiude il 31


----------



## Mic (11 Gennaio 2019)

Oltretutto a quanto pare sono stati loro a convocarci, come si fa a pensare che sia un incontro interlocutorio?!
Non sono un giurista ma credo sia la paura a far fare una mossa di questo tipo.


----------



## Aron (11 Gennaio 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Aggiornamenti da Peppe di Stefano sull'incontro avvenuto tra Gazidis e UEFA.
> 
> E' stato un incontro informale, dove si è cercato di evitare lo scontro al TAS. Gazidis ha ribadito che la nuova società è forte e con ampia disponibilità economica, che paga un triennio gestito da altri. Incontro utile per trovare una mediazione.
> 
> ...




Filtra ottimismo? Filtra pessimismo? Slitta?


----------



## Zenos (11 Gennaio 2019)

Cauto ottimismo,sentenza in 3-6 mesi con ovvia slitta a 9,dopo il mercato estivo.


----------



## Jazzy R&B (11 Gennaio 2019)

Wetter ha scritto:


> Il voler cercare la diplomazia sembra molto un:"Non fate arrabbiare Elliott che altrimenti con i suoi legali potrebbe scatenare un inferno per il FPF e la Uefa".Poi magari mi sbaglio eh,però sembra una roba del genere



Questione di spigolature: perchè a me invece sembra tanto un "Io Elliott ho solo un grande bluff in mano, mentre l'UEFA ha il poker servito.Quindi o si bevono il mio bluff, o se scopriamo le carte mi prendo una di quelle sorbole da ricordarmela finchè campo.Quindi, saggiamente,i meglio passare la mano ed attendere un giro più fortunato"


----------



## mabadi (11 Gennaio 2019)

Mic ha scritto:


> Ragazzi comunque ad usare la logica sono loro che hanno paura di noi e del ricorso.
> Scusate ma fino a prova contraria, fossero sicuri della loro posizione al Tas,
> non cercherebbero alcun “patto”.



la paura nasce dal contesto in cui oggi verrebbe esaminato il fpf. E' sempre più elidente la circostanza che da essere uno strumento che avrebbe dovuto garantire le piccole squadre e la solidità dei conti sia diventato uno strumento per incidere da un lato sulla libertà economica e dall'altro per falsare la concorrenza, cercando di preservare chi si trova ai vertici.


----------



## kipstar (11 Gennaio 2019)

se non venisse fatto nulla sul mercato per qualsiasi motivazione di tipo X.....possiamo anche dire addio al 4^ posto....imho


----------



## Black (11 Gennaio 2019)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Cauto ottimismo,sentenza in 3-6 mesi con ovvia slitta a 9,dopo il mercato estivo.



questo è la conseguenza più plausibile dell'incontro odierno. Sottolineo il fatto che il pareggio di bilancio va ottenuto entro il 2021, per cui sappiamo già come vanno a finire pure le sessioni di mercato successive


----------



## Aron (11 Gennaio 2019)

Black ha scritto:


> questo è la conseguenza più plausibile dell'incontro odierno. Sottolineo il fatto che il pareggio di bilancio va ottenuto entro il 2021, per cui sappiamo già come vanno a finire pure le sessioni di mercato successive



Guarda, se non investono a gennaio tanto vale smobilitare a giugno. 
Via il dente via il dolore. 

O investi tanto e sfidi l'UEFA come fatto da Psg e City, oppure pensi solo al bilancio vendendo tutti i pezzi pregiati e le patacche. 
Le vie di mezzo non portano a nulla.


----------



## Milanforever26 (11 Gennaio 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> Guarda, se non investono a gennaio tanto vale smobilitare a giugno.
> Via il dente via il dolore.
> 
> O investi tanto e sfidi l'UEFA come fatto da Psg e City, oppure pensi solo al bilancio vendendo tutti i pezzi pregiati e le patacche.
> Le vie di mezzo non portano a nulla.



Se vabbé..o la morte o la gloria...e che siamo nell'arena del colosseo?

Magari creare un gruppo che negli anni diventa sempre più forte (quello che sta facendo tipo l'Inter) no?


----------



## Super_Lollo (11 Gennaio 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> Guarda, se non investono a gennaio tanto vale smobilitare a giugno.
> Via il dente via il dolore.
> 
> O investi tanto e sfidi l'UEFA come fatto da Psg e City, oppure pensi solo al bilancio vendendo tutti i pezzi pregiati e le patacche.
> Le vie di mezzo non portano a nulla.



Elliot deve necessariamente intervenire in qualche modo.


----------



## davidelynch (11 Gennaio 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Aggiornamenti da Peppe di Stefano sull'incontro avvenuto tra Gazidis e UEFA.
> 
> E' stato un incontro informale, dove si è cercato di evitare lo scontro al TAS. Gazidis ha ribadito che la nuova società è forte e con ampia disponibilità economica, che paga un triennio gestito da altri. Incontro utile per trovare una mediazione.
> 
> ...



Prima o poi Gazidis parlerà o per fare una conferenza tocca dargli un altro milione?


----------



## admin (11 Gennaio 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Aggiornamenti da Peppe di Stefano sull'incontro avvenuto tra Gazidis e UEFA.
> 
> E' stato un incontro informale, dove si è cercato di evitare lo scontro al TAS. Gazidis ha ribadito che la nuova società è forte e con ampia disponibilità economica, che paga un triennio gestito da altri. Incontro utile per trovare una mediazione.
> 
> ...



Leggete e quotate


----------



## Milanforever26 (11 Gennaio 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Aggiornamenti da Peppe di Stefano sull'incontro avvenuto tra Gazidis e UEFA.
> 
> E' stato un incontro informale, dove si è cercato di evitare lo scontro al TAS. Gazidis ha ribadito che la nuova società è forte e con ampia disponibilità economica, che paga un triennio gestito da altri. Incontro utile per trovare una mediazione.
> 
> ...



Comunque operare solo col prestito a Gennaio non è per forza limitante..certo, devi andare sugli esuberi di altri..ma comunque non è che Gennaio si muovano i fenomeni di solito..

Speriamo Gazidis dica qualcosa anche se mi pare non sia il manager che sta tutti i giorni sui giornali


----------



## iceman. (11 Gennaio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Comunque operare solo col prestito a Gennaio non è per forza limitante..certo, devi andare sugli esuberi di altri..ma comunque non è che Gennaio si muovano i fenomeni di solito..
> 
> *Speriamo Gazidis dica qualcosa anche se mi pare non sia il manager che sta tutti i giorni sui giornali*



Meglio di Mirabelli che si incensava da solo davanti alle camere.


----------



## Milanforever26 (11 Gennaio 2019)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Meglio di Mirabelli che si incensava da solo davanti alle camere.



Io se uno tace e lavora lo apprezzo


----------



## Aron (11 Gennaio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Se vabbé..o la morte o la gloria...e che siamo nell'arena del colosseo?
> 
> Magari creare un gruppo che negli anni diventa sempre più forte (quello che sta facendo tipo l'Inter) no?



La via di mezzo (che è quella che temo) è continuare infatti con questo gruppo, preventivando comunque almeno una cessione dolorosa senza qualificazione Champions.


----------



## corvorossonero (11 Gennaio 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> La via di mezzo (che è quella che temo) è continuare infatti con questo gruppo, preventivando comunque almeno una cessione dolorosa senza qualificazione Champions.



Le cessioni ci saranno a prescindere. Il bilancio è un bagno di sangue e va sistemato, indipendentemente dalla Uefa. Kessie, Pippoglu e forse Suso.


----------



## Zlatan87 (11 Gennaio 2019)

L'articolo dice che gli effetti del meeting di oggi si vedranno tra febbraio e marzo!!! 
ci prendono pure per il c... il mercato chiude il 31 gennaio ed elemosinando sensi o duncan quarto non arrivi a meno di un miracolo!

Qualcuno in società batta un colpo e si dia una sveglia!


----------



## iceman. (11 Gennaio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Io se uno tace e lavora lo apprezzo



Vero, ma credo sia una linea generale imposta da Elliot quella di rilasciare pochissime interviste ai media; difatti i giornalisti o presunti tali brancolano letteralmente nel buio e nessuno sa mai niente al punto tale da buttare articoli a casaccio, ma tant'è che di qualcosa dobbiamo pur parlare.


----------



## iceman. (11 Gennaio 2019)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Le cessioni ci saranno a prescindere. Il bilancio è un bagno di sangue e va sistemato, indipendentemente dalla Uefa. Kessie, Pippoglu e forse Suso.



Onestamente, credo che gli stranieri siano i maggiori indiziati a lasciare il Milan, il gruppo italiano da quello che ha detto anche Maldini durante la presentazione di Paquetà, è considerato quasi imprescindibile.
Onestamente partissero quei 3 non mi strapperei i capelli, soprattutto per i primi due.


----------



## corvorossonero (11 Gennaio 2019)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Onestamente, credo che gli stranieri siano i maggiori indiziati a lasciare il Milan, il gruppo italiano da quello che ha detto anche Maldini durante la presentazione di Paquetà, è considerato quasi imprescindibile.
> Onestamente partissero quei 3 non mi strapperei i capelli, soprattutto per i primi due.



Sono d'accordo, anche se su Suso mi piacerebbe tanto vederlo con una squadra più forte. Non cederei il nostro miglior giocatore insieme al pipa. Io cederei pure Musacchio sinceramente. Vediamo che succede da qui fino a giugno. Tante variabili ci sono ancora in gioco.


----------



## willcoyote85 (11 Gennaio 2019)

come previsto, il solito strazio.....

io sto entrando in modalità milan di berlusconi, se vince bene, se perde rido perchè tanto si viaggia a metà classifica.
quindi zero tensione nelle partite, solo passatempo.


----------



## mil77 (11 Gennaio 2019)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Le cessioni ci saranno a prescindere. Il bilancio è un bagno di sangue e va sistemato, indipendentemente dalla Uefa. Kessie, Pippoglu e forse Suso.



Che il bilancio di questa stagione sia un bagno di sangue è da vedere. I costi x gli ammortamenti dei cartellini saranno di molto minori rispetto all'anno scorso. A giugno almeno 3 o giocatori a scadenza salutano. Prima del 30 giugno dovrebbero quasi certamente entrare i 35 milioni del riscatto di Silva. Poi una cessione grossa ci sarà sicuro. X me sarà Donnarumma che non deve essere sostituito e fa grande plusvalenza


----------



## corvorossonero (11 Gennaio 2019)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Che il bilancio di questa stagione sia un bagno di sangue è da vedere. I costi x gli ammortamenti dei cartellini saranno di molto minori rispetto all'anno scorso. A giugno almeno 3 o giocatori a scadenza salutano. Prima del 30 giugno dovrebbero quasi certamente entrare i 35 milioni del riscatto di Silva. Poi una cessione grossa ci sarà sicuro. X me sarà Donnarumma che non deve essere sostituito e fa grande plusvalenza



il bilancio è un bagno di sangue tuttora, perché hai aggiunto il costo di 18 mln del pipita, più un ingaggio monstre. Oltretutto comincerai a pagare Kessie e Conti. E' vero che ci libereremo di qualche giocatore e quindi ingaggio, ma sarà sempre sui 60/70 mln di disavanzo. Non mi sembra un bilancio sanissimo. 

P.S. Donnarumma è invendibile allo stato attuale, sia per una questione economica (chi spende 60/80 mln per uno che ha un ingaggio di già 6 mln di euro? sarebbe operazione Monstre), sia perché tutte le big europee sono coperte nel ruolo. Sono solo due le società che potrebbero cercarlo in futuro, PSG (se decideranno di non puntare su Areola) e Arsenal ( ma ne dubito).


----------



## fra29 (11 Gennaio 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Per me..... filtra Peppinismo



Cauto peppinismo..


----------



## Aron (11 Gennaio 2019)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> il bilancio è un bagno di sangue tuttora, perché hai aggiunto il costo di 18 mln del pipita, più un ingaggio monstre. Oltretutto comincerai a pagare Kessie e Conti. E' vero che ci libereremo di qualche giocatore e quindi ingaggio, ma sarà sempre sui 60/70 mln di disavanzo. Non mi sembra un bilancio sanissimo.
> 
> P.S. Donnarumma è invendibile allo stato attuale, sia per una questione economica (chi spende 60/80 mln per uno che ha un ingaggio di già 6 mln di euro? sarebbe operazione Monstre), sia perché tutte le big europee sono coperte nel ruolo. Sono solo due le società che potrebbero cercarlo in futuro, PSG (se decideranno di non puntare su Areola) e Arsenal ( ma ne dubito).



Sempre qualora fosse necessario e nel caso ritenessero Donnarumma sacrificabile, a mio parere un'offerta di 40 milioni la accetterebbero senza pensarci due volte.


----------



## zamp2010 (11 Gennaio 2019)

Ok, a cosa cosa dobbiamo aspettare oggi?
Ci sara dichiarazioni oggi?


----------



## Goro (11 Gennaio 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Aggiornamenti da Peppe di Stefano sull'incontro avvenuto tra Gazidis e UEFA.
> 
> E' stato un incontro informale, dove si è cercato di evitare lo scontro al TAS. Gazidis ha ribadito che la nuova società è forte e con ampia disponibilità economica, che paga un triennio gestito da altri. Incontro utile per trovare una mediazione.
> 
> ...



Tutto dipende se uno vuole pensare male o no... i precedenti non incoraggiano comunque


----------



## Aron (11 Gennaio 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Aggiornamenti da Peppe di Stefano sull'incontro avvenuto tra Gazidis e UEFA.
> 
> E' stato un incontro informale, dove si è cercato di evitare lo scontro al TAS. Gazidis ha ribadito che la nuova società è forte e con ampia disponibilità economica, che paga un triennio gestito da altri. Incontro utile per trovare una mediazione.
> 
> ...




Ovviamente silenzio assordante da parte dei diretti interessati.


----------



## rossonerosud (11 Gennaio 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Sempre secondo Sky, l'incontro tra il Milan e la Uefa di oggi non avrà degli effetti riguardo il calciomercato invernale. Gli effetti si vedranno successivamente.*



Ragazzi scusate, ma vi siete persi questo passaggio? Perchè se le cose stanno veramente così allora è andata benissimo.


----------



## mil77 (11 Gennaio 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> Ovviamente silenzio assordante da parte dei diretti interessati.



E ci mancherebbe altro! Metti che x caso hanno dato un Po di campo libero al Milan Gazidis cosa dovrebbe fare? Andare a dire a tutti che il Milan ha spazio x muoversi?


----------



## Gekyn (11 Gennaio 2019)

mil77 ha scritto:


> E ci mancherebbe altro! Metti che x caso hanno dato un Po di campo libero al Milan Gazidis cosa dovrebbe fare? Andare a dire a tutti che il Milan ha spazio x muoversi?



Si vedrà come ci comporteremo nel mercato invernale.


----------



## mil77 (11 Gennaio 2019)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> il bilancio è un bagno di sangue tuttora, perché hai aggiunto il costo di 18 mln del pipita, più un ingaggio monstre. Oltretutto comincerai a pagare Kessie e Conti. E' vero che ci libereremo di qualche giocatore e quindi ingaggio, ma sarà sempre sui 60/70 mln di disavanzo. Non mi sembra un bilancio sanissimo.
> 
> P.S. Donnarumma è invendibile allo stato attuale, sia per una questione economica (chi spende 60/80 mln per uno che ha un ingaggio di già 6 mln di euro? sarebbe operazione Monstre), sia perché tutte le big europee sono coperte nel ruolo. Sono solo due le società che potrebbero cercarlo in futuro, PSG (se decideranno di non puntare su Areola) e Arsenal ( ma ne dubito).



Il bilancio x me al momento è sui meno 50/60 ). Le operazioni di mercato estive si sono chiuse a costo zero x il bilancio. Donnarumma per me a 40 lo vendono. Il riscatto di Silva dovrebbe portare un'altra buona plusvalenza di circa 20 milioni.


----------



## corvorossonero (11 Gennaio 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> Sempre qualora fosse necessario e nel caso ritenessero Donnarumma sacrificabile, a mio parere un'offerta di 40 milioni la accetterebbero senza pensarci due volte.


Secondo me 40 mln sono troppo pochi, e non ci conviene. Proveranno a spalmare il contratto di Donnarumma, abbassando un pò l'ingaggio in cambio di qualcosa, vedremo cosa. E' l'unica soluzione. 


mil77 ha scritto:


> Il bilancio x me al momento è sui meno 50/60 ). Le operazioni di mercato estive si sono chiuse a costo zero x il bilancio. Donnarumma per me a 40 lo vendono. Il riscatto di Silva dovrebbe portare un'altra buona plusvalenza di circa 20 milioni.



Numeri un pò a caso. 
Abbiamo chiuso ultimo bilancio a -123 mln di euro. Togliamo i 17 messi da parte per la Uefa, togliamo qualche altro milione per qualche porcata last minute del bilancio. Ma dobbiamo anche considerare la casella plusvalenze, che nell'ultimo bilancio ha fatto registrare +37 mln di euro. Ergo siamo sempre lì, intorno ai 110/100 mln di euro di disavanzo. Togliamo gli ingaggi di chi andrà via a 0: Montolivo (2,5) Mauri (2) Bertolacci(2) e Baka, che scade il prestito(circa 3,5) siamo sul risparmio di 10 mln di euro, consideriamoli al lordo, circa 20, facciamo 18. Viaggiamo sui -80/90. Ma facciamo che siamo ottimisti e che abbiamo un range di errore discreto considerando che non sappiamo nel dettaglio tutti i costi e ricavi, diciamo che siamo intorno ai -70/80.
Su Silva, la plusvalenza, ammesso lo riscattino veramente, sarà di 10 mln non di 20 (comprato a 38, venduto a 39) considerando l'ammortamento (ingaggio + cartellino). E scendiamo sui -60/70 mln.

Dimmi te se è un bilancio sano questo come credi tu. 
Ora a questo punto ci sono diverse strade per risolvere il problema bilancio in ottica FPF: o vendi e abbatti i costi, oppure aumenti i ricavi.
Alla prima voce potrebbero esserci le cessioni di Kessie (per evitare di aggravare ulteriormente il bilancio del suo riscatto di 28 mln, cercando magari di fare plusvalenza), Pippoglu, cercando di non fare minusvalenza, borini che guadagna 3,5 mln di euro!!! (maledetto mirabelli), Musacchio (mezzo giocatore) e uno tra Suso e Donnarumma(molto più facile il primo). A quel punto bisogna decidere che fare con Higuain e poi pensare ai sostituti e fare mercato. Il tutto cercando di migliorare il bilancio dell'anno successivo. Un'impresa molto ardua.

Seconda voce: aumentare i ricavi con sponsor(gazidis ce la facciamo?) e soprattutto champions (vitale per noi). 
A me sembra evidente come entrambe le voci andranno praticate. Da una parte champions (fondamentale) e sponsor, e dall'altra plusvalenze e cessioni per fare mercato.


----------



## mil77 (11 Gennaio 2019)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Secondo me 40 mln sono troppo pochi, e non ci conviene. Proveranno a spalmare il contratto di Donnarumma, abbassando un pò l'ingaggio in cambio di qualcosa, vedremo cosa. E' l'unica soluzione.
> 
> 
> Numeri un pò a caso.
> ...



Il bilancio è sicuramente negativo ma non così tanto. Nel bilancio scorso sono stati ammortizzati al Max(50%) i cartellini dei giocatori comprati in quella stagione. X farti l'esempio di Silva è stato pagato 33milioni + 5 di bonus (Non raggiunti). È stato messo a bilancio il 50% del cartellino. Quindi residuano 16.5. Con l'ammortamento normale si questa stagione a fine anno sarà a bilancio x circa 12 milioni. Se lo riscattano a 35 il Milan fa plusvalenza di 23 + i soldi che ha preso questa stagione (circa 5 milioni) x il prestito oneroso.

P.s. alla prima offerta superiore ai 30/35 milioni il Milan vende al volo Donnarumma. Plusvalenza pura, - 12 milioni di ingaggio a bilancio, non deve essere sostituito da altro giocatore


----------



## pazzomania (11 Gennaio 2019)

Wetter ha scritto:


> Il voler cercare la diplomazia sembra molto un:"Non fate arrabbiare Elliott che altrimenti con i suoi legali potrebbe scatenare un inferno per il FPF e la Uefa".Poi magari mi sbaglio eh,però sembra una roba del genere



"Vi avevo" avvisato con Maldini, a cui non sarebbe bastata l'imposizione delle mani per rendere fenomeni dei giocatori bravi.

Ora è il turno degli avvocati di Elliot: guarda che non sono mica Dei alieni che vengono creando leggi e distorcendo lo spazio tempo in base alle loro necessita, stiamo calmi. 

Siamo adulti, non dovremmo piu' credere agli oracoli 

Di certo, alla UEFA, non sono per nulla terrorizzati dagli avvocati di Elliot.


----------



## zamp2010 (11 Gennaio 2019)

Non chiedo questo con il sarcasmo, ma siamo arrivati a venerdi e che cos'a e cambiato dopo questo incontro? Possiamo fare mercato?


----------



## EmmePi (11 Gennaio 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> "Vi avevo" avvisato con Maldini, a cui non sarebbe bastata l'imposizione delle mani per rendere fenomeni dei giocatori bravi.
> 
> Ora è il turno degli avvocati di Elliot: guarda che non sono mica Dei alieni che vengono creando leggi e distorcendo lo spazio tempo in base alle loro necessita, stiamo calmi.
> 
> ...



Non mi sembra che le leggi UEFA siano questo fenomeno di "inattaccabilità"... Legge Bosman docet.


----------



## ibracadabra9 (11 Gennaio 2019)

In tutto questo dimenticate che la uefa per il momento ha preso in esame gli anni berlusconiani.
Il prossimo anno verrà preso in esame l anno del cinese con le spese di fassone e mirabelli.
Insomma ancora peggio.

Voglio dire. Elliott è con le mani legate e sta provando a fare di tutto per cercare di migliorare una situazione finanziaria a dir poco tragica.


----------



## iceman. (11 Gennaio 2019)

ibracadabra9 ha scritto:


> In tutto questo dimenticate che la uefa per il momento ha preso in esame gli anni berlusconiani.
> Il prossimo anno verrà preso in esame l anno del cinese con le spese di fassone e mirabelli.
> Insomma ancora peggio.
> 
> Voglio dire. Elliott è con le mani legate e sta provando a fare di tutto per cercare di migliorare una situazione finanziaria a dir poco tragica.



Se ci va bene, ne usciremo puliti e limpidi tra 7-8 anni.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (11 Gennaio 2019)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> Non mi sembra che le leggi UEFA siano questo fenomeno di "inattaccabilità"... Legge Bosman docet.



Non mi sembra che il superamento delle regole UEFA porti a scenari migliori di quelli che c’erano con le regole ... Legge Bosman docet.


----------



## Boomer (11 Gennaio 2019)

E' questo il topic dove sono tutti legali con competenze superiori a chi ha vinto processi decennali contro Stati ?


----------



## Milanlove (11 Gennaio 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> "Vi avevo" avvisato con Maldini, a cui non sarebbe bastata l'imposizione delle mani per rendere fenomeni dei giocatori bravi.
> 
> Ora è il turno degli avvocati di Elliot: guarda che non sono mica Dei alieni che vengono creando leggi e distorcendo lo spazio tempo in base alle loro necessita, stiamo calmi.
> 
> ...



ma esatto. Avranno sentito proteste e lamentele da mezza europa se non di più alla Uefa, ma adesso arriviamo noi e ribaltiamo tutto. Oltre al fatto che se veramente annullano il ffp, secondo me, sarebbe una mezza zappa sui piedi.
Elliot avrà pure gli avvocati con la tuta di superman sotto la giacca, ma di sicuro non ha ne le disponibilità economiche, ne soprattutto l'intenzione di spendere quanto altre proprietà di club europei (ma anche italiani se si considerano juve, roma e inter). Elliot è un fondo e quindi il suo unico scopo è guadagnare soldi. In un calcio senza più regole economiche, non esiste e non esisterà mai un club che spende tanto e guadagna di più. Togli le regole e gli altri club europei spenderanno il triplo. Oltre al fatto che si alzerebbe il costo dei cartellini in un amen. Un Lotito qualsiasi, sapendo che non ci sono più limiti, sapendo che ci sono club con capacità di spesa a fondo quasi perduto, per Milinkovic ti viene a chiedere 200 milioni. Arriviamo noi con il nostro prestito a 20 milioni e riscatto a 60, mentre lui lo vende a suning a 200. A noi servirebbe giusto per superare la concorrenza delle varie atalanta, lazio, fiorentina, sampdoria.
Elliot non è il Berlusconi dei tempi d'oro...


----------



## Heaven (11 Gennaio 2019)

Ma tutta l’attesa per questo incontro e poi non si sa un c.... ?


----------



## Aron (11 Gennaio 2019)

Heaven ha scritto:


> Ma tutta l’attesa per questo incontro e poi non si sa un c.... ?



Scherzi? Con tutte le volte che parlano i Singer e Gazidis, osi domandare qualche comunicazione da parte di un responsabile?


----------



## Maximo (11 Gennaio 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Aggiornamenti da Peppe di Stefano sull'incontro avvenuto tra Gazidis e UEFA.
> 
> E' stato un incontro informale, dove si è cercato di evitare lo scontro al TAS. Gazidis ha ribadito che la nuova società è forte e con ampia disponibilità economica, che paga un triennio gestito da altri. Incontro utile per trovare una mediazione.
> 
> ...



Questi incontri cordiali e amichevoli, hanno lo scopo di fare capire quali sono i rapporti di forza, ovvero conversazioni del tipo: "carissimi rappresentanti della UEFA, non è assolutamente nostra intenzione intrapprendere una battaglia legale con la UEFA, vorremmo trovare una soluzione soddiscacente per entrambi, certo in caso contrario, nostro malgrado, ci vedremo costretti a..."


----------



## zamp2010 (11 Gennaio 2019)

se perdiamo questo e la supercoppa se ne va Gattuso?


----------

